# 1950 JC Higgins 20"  manifold bike



## John

For my son to match my bike

Rear carrier sectioned to fit 20" frame





frame and tank




Modifing forks to fit 20" frame


----------



## yeshoney

Very cool!  It will definitely be one of a kind.  Make sure he has a good lock so it remains his!

joe


----------



## jd56

Can't wait to see the finished pictures....nice


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Impressed!*

Been messing with bikes for 20 years and it been ALONG time since something has got my wheels turning! Sweet!


----------



## Dave K

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims

In speaking to Fltwd 57 (who knows a thing or two about J.C. Higgins) the consensus is that this bicycle was a one year wonder that followed the decal tank version in 1953.
This is a very rare postwar balloon tire bicycle and if you need any restoration help, I do have an original if you have questions, don't hesitate to ask.
Chris


----------



## John

*1952 Higgins bike*

Thanks Chris, I will be asking questions.
John


----------



## Fltwd57

Chris, I think yours is the nicest unmolested original example I've seen. Nice find!

Martyn


----------



## silvercreek

Very nice! I got one of those for my ninth birthday and didn't have the sense to take care of it and keep it.


----------



## 1973rx3

Wow I like where this going!


----------



## John

*1952 numbers*



scrubbinrims said:


> In speaking to Fltwd 57 (who knows a thing or two about J.C. Higgins) the consensus is that this bicycle was a one year wonder that followed the decal tank version in 1953.
> This is a very rare postwar balloon tire bicycle and if you need any restoration help, I do have an original if you have questions, don't hesitate to ask.
> Chris
> View attachment 47148




Hi Chris,
Sent you a PM on a 26" 1952 bike.
Thanks for your help,
John


----------



## bricycle

Wow, nice work indeed!


----------



## John

*Sprocket made*

Made the matching sproket.


----------



## 1973rx3

John said:


> Made the matching sproket.
> 
> View attachment 62271




That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!  Would you consider selling the one for a 26"?  Id be interested.  Thanks I'll be following this build throughout, being that i'm 20" bicycle guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## John

*progress*

Rims are done and the forks complete.
Can not sell the sprocket it goes on my 26" manifold bike


----------



## 1973rx3

John said:


> Rims are done and the forks complete.
> Can not sell the sprocket it goes on my 26" manifold bike
> 
> View attachment 62647




Ok no problem thought might have been an extra!  Thanks!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*I like it alot*

Seat looks like a full size ladies seat. A kids seat might look better. I have a few if you need one. Excited to see it done! Very sweet


----------



## John

*Kids seat*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Seat looks like a full size ladies seat. A kids seat might look better. I have a few if you need one. Excited to see it done! Very sweet





This is the kid’s one I have. Does not look like the 26” boys seat. Let me see yours, or maybe I will cut down the girls to the shape of the boys.


----------



## John

*Mockup*

Mockup for frame mods


----------



## John

*Fender braces modified*

Modified braces


----------



## Oldbikes

Looking great John, can't wait to see the finished product.  Post pics of the pair when they're done!


----------



## 37fleetwood

John said:


> Modified braces
> 
> View attachment 64577View attachment 64578




looks like you may need to modify the front mount on the rack, it looks like it's too long and the rack is tilted to the front. but Wow it's going to be a great piece when done!


----------



## bike

*Seems you have the skills*

section that rear rack!
I once saw a guy section a ~50 chevy pick up to 7/8 - just cause he could! dash and everything- must have taken 1000s of hrs- NOT for profit hobby!


----------



## John

*Mockup*

That's why they call it mockup.


----------



## krateman

That's right up there with the ColorFlow bike as some of my favorite cruisers. Righteous bike, man. Ride it everywhere. Good luck.


----------



## John

*Frame mods done*

Modified frame done


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Wow*

Maybe I am just as picky as you are but what do you think about scaleing down the springer or maybe bringing it closer to the headset? It would make the front of the front fender look longer. I make this comment while being jealous of your build. I dont get jealous of anything!


----------



## John

*Forks*

Let me put the 26" bike back together, then we can compare the looks of the two.
My four year old daughter is bugging me to start on her 20" Color Flow.
John


----------



## John

*Paint*

Paint


----------



## John

*26" and 20"*

26" and 20"


----------



## 37fleetwood

it's going to be epic you two riding down the beach with those two!
Merry Christmas John, to you and your Family!!!


...and we need photos of them together and then ... together!


----------



## John

*Merry Christmas Scott*



37fleetwood said:


> Merry Christmas John, to you and your Family!!!




Merry Christmas Scott!!!!


----------



## John

*Going together*

Going together


----------



## cyclingday

Phenomenal!


----------



## scrubbinrims

I've fallen and I can't get up!
Chris


----------



## panelman

Awesome! Great work


----------



## dxmadman

*Freakin Sweet!*

Fan freakin tastic! One of the best builds on the CABE I've seen!


----------



## 55tbird

*Outstanding Work!!*

You're a true craftsman John and your 20" bike is perfect. Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!  Mike


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

So cool, nice work.


----------

